# FISH ID!



## tiffany89 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a new South American Cichlid, its about 2 inches now and I need help with an ID. If anyone has a idea please let me know
:thumb:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

That appears to be one of the _Cichlasoma_ species, the Port Cichlids. Even with good pictures it can be difficult to identify the exact species, but they are all pretty much the same behavior wise. Not particularly aggressive unless breeding, eats pretty much anything, and will adapt to most water chemistry.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

think its a green terror ya i know it isnt green but they can turn black if there is to much amonia in the tank i had one that looked just like that that had it. might be worng dont know much abought south amarican cichlids.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> That appears to be one of the _Cichlasoma_ species, the Port Cichlids. Even with good pictures it can be difficult to identify the exact species


Yes, it is definitely a Port acara. Fish is still a juvie so exact species might be difficult to determine. There is this key that can be quite use full to distinguish between the species:http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?366569-Identifying-your-Cichlasoma First thing, if you are really interested in determining which species, would be to count the anal spines. A good picture that shows the anal fin, often will show the difference between spine and ray, making it easy to count the spines. Of the 12 species, 6 have 3 anal spines and the other 6 species have 4 or more anal spines.

So if you want something more exact, beyond the common name of Port acara, some new pictures that show the anal fin well, would be a start.


----------

